# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Resultados del episodio de precipitaciones

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Como resultado del último episodio de precipitaciones os dejo esta imagen, tomada por el satélite Terra de la NASA:



Entre las nubes puede observarse que todos los sistemas montañosos tienen nieve/hielo en sus cumbres. Especialmente el Sistema Ibérico al que tanta falta le hacía y que tan seco estaba.

Ahora parece que vienen unos días de descanso, esperemos que no sean muchos.

----------


## Matraco

Por el momento la "hiperhidraulicidad" ha conllevado un descenso de un 1% en los embalses  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Por la zona del Ebro en el interior de Tarragona no ha llovido nada. En los cinco años que guardo los datos de Flix, estas han sido las precipitaciones en el mes de enero.

2007   --  6,4 L/m2
2008   -- 17,2 l/m2
2009   -- 31,8 l/m2
2010   -- 50,4 l/m2
2011   --  1,6 l/m2

Habrá que esperar a futuras borrascas :Frown:

----------


## Luján

En esta imagen se ve mejor la que aún permanece nevado-helado (color azul)

----------


## Matraco

^^ Al menos hay mucha nieve

Gracias por los datos sergi1907

----------


## REEGE

Un 13 por ciento de lluvia en lo que va de año hidrológico
hace 3 horas 11 mins


MADRID, 4 (EUROPA PRESS) El primer cuatrimestre del año hidrológico (1 de octubre 2010-30 de septiembre 2011) acumula un 13 por ciento de superávit, ya que a fecha de 1 de febrero, se han recogido 333 litros por metro cuadrado de precipitación, frente a un valor normal de 295 litros por metro cuadrado en esa fecha.  

Así, el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), Ángel Rivera, ha explicado a Europa Press que las zonas con los niveles más altos y que incluso superan el 150 por ciento, es decir, donde ha llovido más de un 50 por ciento más de lo habitual, son el norte de Andalucía, algunas zonas del sur de Castilla-La Mancha, la zona occidental de la cordillera cantábrica, así como algunos puntos de Canarias.

Mientras, ha destacado que las áreas con mayor déficit de lluvias, que incluso superan el 75 por ciento (ha llovido menos de un 25 por ciento de lo normal) son la Comunidad Valenciana, gran parte de Aragón y de Cataluña.

Fuente: yahoo.es noticias

----------


## Luján

> Un 13 por ciento de lluvia en lo que va de año hidrológico
> hace 3 horas 11 mins
> 
> 
> MADRID, 4 (EUROPA PRESS) El primer cuatrimestre del año hidrológico (1 de octubre 2010-30 de septiembre 2011) acumula un 13 por ciento de superávit, ya que a fecha de 1 de febrero, se han recogido 333 litros por metro cuadrado de precipitación, frente a un valor normal de 295 litros por metro cuadrado en esa fecha.  
> 
> Así, el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), Ángel Rivera, ha explicado a Europa Press que las zonas con los niveles más altos y que incluso superan el 150 por ciento, es decir, donde ha llovido más de un 50 por ciento más de lo habitual, son el norte de Andalucía, algunas zonas del sur de Castilla-La Mancha, la zona occidental de la cordillera cantábrica, así como algunos puntos de Canarias.
> 
> *Mientras, ha destacado que las áreas con mayor déficit de lluvias, que incluso superan el 75 por ciento (ha llovido menos de un 25 por ciento de lo normal) son la Comunidad Valenciana, gran parte de Aragón y de Cataluña*.
> ...


Personalmente creo que ha llovido menos aún respecto a la media.

Y esta imagen da fe:

----------

